# Poppin's alive!



## student_Machinist (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi every one
After a lot of procrastinating my poppin is finally running! this is my first running engine. The video below (hopefully it works) is of it turning over reasonably slowly

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyGaloR0Tmo[/ame]

it was remarkably easy to get to run, fired up first try!
Still needs webs cut in the flywheel, base and burner to complete (btw please excuse the rubbish burner in the vids : ) not too bad for an 18 year old eh?
Special thanks to GailInNM for generously donating the graphite for the piston and every one else who helped in my previous threads

Regards
Jonathan


----------



## dsquire (Oct 10, 2011)

Jonathan

Remarkable! Amazing! From what I hear engines of that type are supposed to be a bear to get running. I'm glad that nobody told you that. It is a very sweet running engine that you have there and you should be very proud of it just the way it is. Thanks for sharing it with us. :bow: :bow: :bow:


 th_wav​
Cheers  *beer* 

Don


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 11, 2011)

Jonathan,
Congratulations on your runner.  Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathan!!! :big:
That is quite an achievement indeed!!!

I also like the nice slow running engines.
Gives you a chance to see what is going on!

Andrew


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 11, 2011)

Jonathan,

Congratulations! Very well done; especially for a first engine. :bow: :bow: It looks and runs great; be proud of yourself.

Bob


----------



## danstir (Oct 11, 2011)

Really great engine. Quite an accomplishment more so since it is your first!


----------



## kcmillin (Oct 11, 2011)

Great Job Jonathan, I have always loved the Poppin, and yours is a great example!

Kel


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats kid. You've done a marvelous job. Great looking and running engine.---Brian


----------



## hobby (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice engine,
I haven't built any stirling engines, yet, but from what I have been reading, it seems like to get those engines to run properly, it takes a lot of extra precision in the machining department, to get everything to run smoothly.

So great job not only in the build, but also in the precision of the machining you did in that build.


----------



## Maryak (Oct 11, 2011)

Johnathan,

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## student_Machinist (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks every one for the support (one of the reasons i love this forum)


			
				dsquire  said:
			
		

> From what I hear engines of that type are supposed to be a bear to get running. I'm glad that nobody told you that.


haha that was the first thing everyone told me 

I'll post some pics when i get it finished. Btw i dont know if this is common knowledge or not but does any one find stainless swarf to be quite dangerous? in the way that i managed to cut my self pretty bad making the flywheels, it kept winding its self around the chuck and flailing round, before i could turn it off it caught my hand :-\ God that stuffs sharp


----------



## jonesie (Oct 11, 2011)

nice job jonathan,hope this is a start of many more.stainlees chips do cut good , and when they burn you ttey seems to heal slow. againnice job jonesie


----------



## Longboy (Oct 17, 2011)

There is faith in the hot air engines! "Poppin" probally the classic configuration of its type. We all feel like 18 when our models come to life and when you are 25 you be glancing up on the shelf where Poppin started it all for you. .


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 19, 2011)

Jonathan: congratulations of your first running engine. 
Tin


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 19, 2011)

Now you've got a nice avatar as well. Very nice work.


----------



## student_Machinist (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## chucketn (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice Job, Jonathan! My poppin is gathering dust in a corner of my shop. It's waiting for me to start over and see if I can get it to the point that it's half as nice as yours, and maybe even running!

Chuck in E. TN


Edited to correct for thick fingers...


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations!

It looks great. The base looks really nice too.


----------

